
Why Morality Is Objective - darshanime
https://darshanime.github.io/post/why-morality-is-objective/
======
MiddTech
"This is wrong because i believe it to be so, based on my personal beliefs,
therefore you should too" is almost the very definition of a subjective
argument. Though i admit i may have entirely missed the objective statement in
there.

